# DIY hang-on-back Filter



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Came across a design for a hang on back filter and thinking about trying it out, anyone made on like this? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRnmrNkWq6M


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I made one but mine was more of a canister filter. Mine was made from a nesquick container. An smaller pump cause was being used on 10g


----------

